# Doe obsessed with licking



## Fillyfrenzy (Jun 10, 2013)

I have a 3year old Oberhasli doe that I got 4-5 months ago. She is an angel, but she is obsessed with licking my face! I sit down in the goat pen and I have my Nigerians snuggle on my lap, but she stands next to me and licks me-gently, no teeth. Why is she doing this?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Maybe she thinks YOU are her baby.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I have a doe who licks any skin she can get to....I think it's the salt?? I don't know but I try to dissuade her as I find it irritating after a while.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Try getting Redmond Rock Salt or Himalayan Rock Salt. They are kind of a block of salt. Usually pinkish in color. I bought mine at TSC and the goats love to lick them. This is natural salt from mountains and has some minerals in them. Won't replace the loose mineral but seems like a nice additive.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Does she have loose salt and minerals available at all times? She sounds to be lacking salt.


----------



## crownofjules (Dec 31, 2013)

I have the same thing with my nubian cross, Leelu. As she has been in our herd the past month, she is becoming more comfortable to show her "old self". She also licks me often, but it's like a palsy walsy thing, when I am paying attention to her (or she wants me to!). She already has free access to a pink salt block, as well, and gets an appropriate dose of loose minerals each day, too. I see her at the block several times a day, and she LOVES her minerals.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Giving you some LOVE. :lovey:

I was going to ask about the salt and if you had some out.


----------



## Fillyfrenzy (Jun 10, 2013)

She has free choice salt and Purina goat mineral.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I have several who obscessively lick. Drives me nuts. Yes, they have salt!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Just asking, maybe they are getting enough salt off of you instead, LOL


----------



## Fillyfrenzy (Jun 10, 2013)

Lol, is it ok that I am letting her? Or should I discipline her and make her stop?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you like it then by all means, let her, LOL, doesn't hurt anything.


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

My little oberhasli girl loves to lick me. It's so cute! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

